# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  WarCraft 3: Frozen Throne версии 1.24 E

## VAU

*WarCraft 3: Frozen Throne версии 1.24 E + DOTA + БОТЫ ВЕРСИЯ ДЛЯ ИГРЫ ПО BATTLE.NET. (Европа Азия , Алькар , Playground , ИТП).*


Год выпуска: 2002 - 2003 (2009 1.24b) 
Жанр: RTS 
Разработчик: Blizzard Entertainment 
Издательство: Blizzard Entertainment 
Платформа: PC "WIN32" 
Системные требования: 
Windows 2000 / XP / Vista/ 7: 
- 400 MHz Pentium II or equivalent 
- 128 MB of RAM 
- 8 MB 3D video card (TNT, i810, Voodoo 3, Rage 128 equivalent or better) with DirectX® 8.1 support 
- 700 MB HD space 
- 4X CD-ROM drive 
Тип издания: лицензия 
Язык интерфейса: только русский 
Таблэтка: Присутствует 
Описание: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos – продолжение знаменитой серии стратегий Warcraft, созданной компанией Blizzard. В новой игре можно обнаружить десятки видов войск, сотни заклинаний, тысячи боевых тактик, обилие сетевых режимов, ураганный геймплей, расы людей, орков, нежети и ночных эльфов, множество диалогов, море любопытных квестов, и захватывающий сюжет, рассказывающий о новом загадочном мире. Кроме того, в проекте был реализован отменный мультиплеер, пользующийся популярностьсть среди геймеров и по сей день. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne – продолжение игры Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos. Армия Пылающего легиона полностью разгромлена, миролюбивые ночные эльфы вернулись в свой любимый Ашенвальский лес, а сильно потрепанная в многочисленных боях армия Орды отправилась на восток Калимдора зализывать кровоточащие раны. В Лордероне появился новый король – Артес, разумом которого овладела идея захватить весь мир и добраться до Ледяного трона. Война не закончилась, они лишь взяла тайм-аут. 
Создавая дополнение к третьей части Warcraft, ребята из Blizzard Entertainment не стали изобретать велосипед, а пошли проторенным путем, написав свежую историю, добавив несколько новых зданий и десяток юнитов, в результате чего мы получили увлекательную и красивую игру, коя пришлась по вкусу не только фанатам серии, но и любителям добротных стратегий в реальном времени.

*Установка НЕ требуется (portable) СКАЧАТЬ РАЗАРХИВИРОВАТЬ АРХИВ запустить в папке Warcraft III\ w3l.exe - Играть... 
ИГРА ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ПРОПАТЧЕННА НА (03.05.10 ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ПАТЧ) ДОБАВЛЕНЫ БОТЫ (DOTA 6.66AI) И ПОСЛЕДНИЕ КАРТЫ* 

 

 

можно установить и вот это http://www.garena.com/ 
*Размер сборки: 1.21 Gb* 
для игры на alkar запустить папке Warcraft III\ bnet.reg - добавить данные в реестр ...

*Скачать одним файлом с Turbobit*

Частями...

*Скачать бесплатно с Turbobit part1* 
*Скачать бесплатно с Turbobit part2* 
*Скачать бесплатно с Turbobit Part3*

----------

vorobei90 (05.12.2019)

----------


## ANTIMRAK

как прокачать игрока до начала игры в сети? такое возможно?

----------


## Alvinsog

Помогите пожалуйста. Хочу поиграть с ребятами в WarCraft III через инет. Вхожу, всё нормально, играю, ко всем захожу. Но когда я начинаю создавать игру, никто не может зайти. Выдаётся ошибка у тех кто заходит "Невозможно подключиться... Проверьте название игры...". Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Thomasfum

Insalirao sam sebi Warcraft III Frozen Throne i zanima me kako da i gram na preko neta. Koji patch mi treba i da li mi treba nesto jos. I koliki je taj pach i koji je najnoviji patch.

----------

